# Hello from Vancouver, Canada



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm a 38 year-old male who currently shares a small apartment with a one-and-a-half year-old female cat named mogwai. As a "cat-person" (like all of you), I'm glad to have now joined this community. It's nice to have found this site, since it might be very useful to answer questions I may have from time-to-time regarding my cat's health and needs. Great to be here!


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is Mogwai, by the way:


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi! Adorable cat!


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww sweet little girl  greetings from White Rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool, we're neighbors! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes, Nan and Yuki's Mom.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Like you, I feel like I have found kindred spirits here. Was totally involved in politics for a couple years and now am totally turned off to it all. I decided I cannot change the world, but I can totally change the life of one kitty at a time....or in my case 6 kitties at a time!!


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! Wow, 6 kitties----I can only imagine what that would be like in my small apartment. lol


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I live in the same area. Your cat looks very sweet and inquisitive.


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Welcome to the forum! I live in the same area. Your cat looks very sweet and inquisitive.


Thanks! It's a small world, eh?  Yes, indeed she is---a good little friend.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Jackiepoo. Too bad I don't have a better camera----I only have a basic cellphone, with not very good picture resolution.


----------

